# Request!!



## LittleVo (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys,,I need a favour to ask.
Well i'll get to my request as the post title says TRIO.
I'll be requesting a TRIO Request...
So heres it is:
I want theis picture to be in a white background with no spots.
1st(All three picture in one): http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee465/...erRobotTRIO.jpg
Anyone can do this for me but at least finish it 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## AP Hacker (Oct 19, 2010)

LittleVo said:
			
		

> I want theis picture to be in a white background with no spots.
> 1st(All three picture in one):http://i1229.photobucket.com/*albums/...rRobotTRIO*.jpg




Your link is broken, if you look where I bolded, your lnk has been shortened, so we can't click it or copy and paste it into the browser. I have some good photo editing programs, so if you can supply me with the pics, I'll take a look and see if it's doable.

Thanks,
APH


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## LittleVo (Oct 19, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> LittleVo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh sorry wait here:
http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee465/...erRobotTRIO.jpg


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2010)

Now the link's completely fucked up


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 19, 2010)

Fixed the link.


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 20, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Now the link's completely fucked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------

